# Now That Is Quick.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*Here is two new DGUI videos. He is a fantastic shooter. -- **Tex*


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i can see him surviving an attack from a mountain lion . im sure theres a pfs in his b.o.b.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Imperial said:


> im sure theres a pfs in his b.o.b.


HAHAHA


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is awesome! That's what its all about.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Tell me how your thoughts about bug out bags.


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

If I tried to shot like that, I would wear off my belly button!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a video that DGUI sent. He now has shot 2 Cans under 2 seconds. -- Tex
*



*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is so wow!!!!!! . We need dgui back on this forum. He is one of the greats.Just adds so much excitement and showmanship.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Darrell has an incredible skill .

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

He is AWESOME!!!! His name kept popping up at the ECST! He would have rocked the house! Flatband


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

WOW!! On that hip shot, he looks like Bob Munden! Awesome shooting


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Tell me how your thoughts about bug out bags.


 noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yuppers its hard to really see him move in some of his vids


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

WE NEED "DGUI" BACK ON THIS FORUM!!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

treefork said:


> WE NEED "DGUI" BACK ON THIS FORUM!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> WE NEED "DGUI" BACK ON THIS FORUM!!!!







































[/quote]


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

LVO said:


> WOW!! On that hip shot, he looks like Bob Munden! Awesome shooting


I was thinking the same thing, Bob Munden of the slingshot world!


----------

